# Ban the pope from talking forever



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 18, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/africa/03/17/cameroon.pope/index.html



> -- Pope Benedict XVI refused Wednesday to soften the Vatican's ban on condom use as he arrived in Africa for his first visit to the continent as pope.
> 
> Cameroonian President Paul Biya, left, walks with Pope Benedict XVI at the airport in Yaounde, Tuesday.
> 
> ...


RATZINGERRR. The Vatican won't stop until every single African is dead.
I'd comment further but this man fills me with incredible amounts of hatred.

He apparently also said condoms _help spread HIV/AIDS and jesus christ fuck the catholic church_


----------



## Departure Song (Mar 18, 2009)

Ugh... disgusting.

Although I do find it kind of funny that someone who's lived a chaste life is giving others sex advice.


----------



## H-land (Mar 19, 2009)

Pope won't let the Africans use condoms?
Not a problem at all.
Circumvent the Pope's ban on condoms by converting to Islam.
Praise be to Allah!

...Seriously, what the heck, Benedict. :<


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, I kind of really hate this Pope. I mean I hate the papacy in general and on principle, you know? but he gives me _concrete reasons._


----------



## goldenquagsire (Mar 19, 2009)

> Pope won't let the Africans use condoms?
> Not a problem at all.
> Circumvent the Pope's ban on condoms by converting to Islam.
> Praise be to Allah!


That's pretty much like saving a man from being hanged and then shooting him in the head. :/

Y'know, for all I care, the Pope can go around saying what he likes. The problem is that _people actually listen to him_. D:


----------



## Espeon (Mar 19, 2009)

Ban the pope from talking? Yes.
Why was this not brought up sooner?



			
				Pope's madness said:
			
		

> The Catholic Church has long been on the front line of HIV care, he said, adding that it is probably the largest private provider of HIV care in the world.


If this is the case then I really am quite fearful for the future of non-AIDS sufferers in africa.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Mar 20, 2009)

and i thought i despised the pope with every fiber of my being before i read this.
fuck this. you know, just because the pope opens his mouth and says utter bullshit doesn't give millions upon millions of people the right to do either of the following:
a) oppress groups of people
b) support the murder of groups of people

I mean, it was fucking bad enough when the pope was stupid enough to *fucking support the murder of gay people*. But saying that condoms *help the spread of AIDS*? That's fucking insanity and is against everything I stand for.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 21, 2009)

Hence why the Church died along with John Paul II.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 21, 2009)

the church died a long time ago son


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Funfax: the Pope who preceeded John Paul II was murdered for being too nice.
So yeah, it's been dead a long time.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 22, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Funfax: the Pope who preceeded John Paul II was murdered for being too nice.
> So yeah, it's been dead a long time.


Good point.


----------



## Mirry (Mar 23, 2009)

How can the pope NOT see that telling people in poverty- and HIV-stricken Africa that condoms are bad is a fucking stupid thing to do? X_X Birth control is probably the MOST HELPFUL thing that these poor people can receive.

Clearly the guy is an idiot. Why is it always the nice guys who get assassinated?


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 24, 2009)

my only consolation is that he said intelligent design is shit, which is the only thing that gets those retards to shut up

this is like when he said that condoms came with aids inside them. For africa only.


----------



## Ice tiger (Mar 25, 2009)

... My first thought is "WTF" 
Why do people listen to him? Wait, let me re phrase that, why do Africans have to listen to him? He's the POPE, he should not have the power to tell people what to do or not to do. He must either hate Africans, or he's an idiot, or both. 
How much power does the pope even have? He's just some religious old fart >.> 
And he wants to kill gay people? Double WTF. They should fire this guy.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez what the hell. Let's get the folks in Africa some real help... >>;


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 26, 2009)

when does the catholic church ever get human rights on their ass

someone needs to fucking sue these fuckers


----------



## Adriane (Mar 26, 2009)

Watershed said:


> when does the catholic church ever get human rights on their ass
> 
> someone needs to fucking sue these fuckers


how?



Mirry said:


> How can the pope NOT see that telling people in poverty- and HIV-stricken Africa that condoms are bad is a fucking stupid thing to do? X_X Birth control is probably the MOST HELPFUL thing that these poor people can receive.


Faith is the willingness to put a blindfold on your face and walk around.



> Clearly the guy is an idiot. Why is it always the nice guys who get assassinated?


Nice guys finish last!


----------



## Saith (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Just noticed I have like a ton of pope pictures for some reason so I'll post them here.

















Also these just so we can look at this fine man some more. Love Gergor's INTENSE expression here. I'm not even sure what he's doing.





Aftermath:


----------



## #1 bro (Mar 26, 2009)

wow! these John Paul comics are awesome. where do you get these? please link!

edit: wait I just noticed the katebeaton.com in the bottom corner, never mind!


----------



## sagefo (Apr 3, 2009)

Catholoics usually annoy me, and this guy is like their gran overlord.


----------

